# how many crabs



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 29 gallon biocube and I was wondering how many crabs I should put in. I have heard many opinions on this one.:crabby:


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

What kind?And is it an all crab only tank or is it fish too?I have 4 red claw crabs in a 10g tank by there self.


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lil Gashog said:


> What kind?And is it an all crab only tank or is it fish too?I have 4 red claw crabs in a 10g tank by there self.


It is going to be a tank with fish and coral, so I need some small hermit crabs that will be safe with coral and fish.:crabbycrab:


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well... depends on how much LR and "food" for them to scavenge. I have 10 in my 14, and around the same in my 20. So it really is up to you. Go to reefcleaners.org for your livestock (snails, crabs, etc) best prices around


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to go with about 15 or 20 and see what happens. My LFS says that I should put about 30 in (1 per gallon).


----------

